# Outbackers.com Future



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Has there been any update from the site owner?


Still working on it.
[/quote]

Encouraging to see there is progress, I know i am hopeful something will be worked out before the deadline of 4/22.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

As we are only 3 days away from the April 22nd - as an active and contributing member (koala and also by posting) of this site and others - I am hopeful and curious to see/hear whats going on.

It would be nice to see/hear whats gonna happen one way or another and not have last minute melodrama.

Looking forward to hearing/reading that we are saved - the site is saved


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

clarkely said:


> As we are only 3 days away from the April 22nd - as an active and contributing member (koala and also by posting) of this site and others - I am hopeful and curious to see/hear whats going on.
> 
> It would be nice to see/hear whats gonna happen one way or another and not have last minute melodrama.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing/reading that we are saved - the site is saved


No melodrama unless generated elsewhere as it will either survive or it will nor survive. If it does we will be here on the 22nd, if it doesn't then we will not be. Things are still in the works but nothing is set in stone yet.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> As we are only 3 days away from the April 22nd - as an active and contributing member (koala and also by posting) of this site and others - I am hopeful and curious to see/hear whats going on.
> 
> It would be nice to see/hear whats gonna happen one way or another and not have last minute melodrama.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing/reading that we are saved - the site is saved


No melodrama unless generated elsewhere as it will either survive or it will nor survive. If it does we will be here on the 22nd, if it doesn't then we will not be. Things are still in the works but nothing is set in stone yet.
[/quote]

*That is just the sort of attitude that created all the consternation when the site was shut down last time. I don't think it is too much to ask to get a little warning before hand if the switch is to be turned off permanently. The members of this site do have feelings. Please don't just slam the door again.*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> As we are only 3 days away from the April 22nd - as an active and contributing member (koala and also by posting) of this site and others - I am hopeful and curious to see/hear whats going on.
> 
> It would be nice to see/hear whats gonna happen one way or another and not have last minute melodrama.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing/reading that we are saved - the site is saved


No melodrama unless generated elsewhere as it will either survive or it will nor survive. If it does we will be here on the 22nd, if it doesn't then we will not be. Things are still in the works but nothing is set in stone yet.
[/quote]

*That is just the sort of attitude that created all the consternation when the site was shut down last time. I don't think it is too much to ask to get a little warning before hand if the switch is to be turned off permanently. The members of this site do have feelings. Please don't just slam the door again.*
[/quote]

No attitude here - only what is brought to the table. I think it is fair to say that it was made clear from the initial re-opening of Outbackers.com that it may very well shut down on 4/22. No one is slamming any doors or offending anyone either. We ALL have a vested interested.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So would it hurt for someone to officially say "at this moment is appears that _________________________ will happen on 4/22 but things may change."?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> So would it hurt for someone to officially say "at this moment is appears that _________________________ will happen on 4/22 but things may change."?


No it wouldn't, Doug appears to be dealing with 3 different groups that wish to take over the site. It is still his site and it is up to him to tell everyone when or if the site will change hands. I can only tell you what I have on this. It is not set in stone at this point, anything to the contrary would be speculation. Sorry but this is all we have.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> So would it hurt for someone to officially say "at this moment is appears that _________________________ will happen on 4/22 but things may change."?


No it wouldn't, Doug appears to be dealing with 3 different groups that wish to take over the site. It is still his site and it is up to him to tell everyone when or if the site will change hands. I can only tell you what I have on this. It is not set in stone at this point, anything to the contrary would be speculation. Sorry but this is all we have.
[/quote]

Thanks for the info. That is more than we had before and does show there is a ray of hope.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Thanks for the info. That is more than we had before and does show there is a ray of hope.


X2


----------



## fastcarsspeed (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I threw my hat in the ring to see what the deal is with the site here and the situation. Don't know if he is looking for a buy-out or what. I co-locate servers and have plenty of diskspace and bandwidth available to handle a site of this size. Hopefully I will get a response. Since we purchased our Outback TT last year this site has been a tremendous resource to me.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I personally never heard anything back.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Unfortunately this whole episode has cast a wide pall for me. I don't think I will ever find or let myself become as attached and wrapped up with a website, any website again. Maybe I am a bit pathetic. But when the site shut down it hurt. I wont put myself in that position again. I want outbackers to be there. I hope it will be. Hank you to those who stepped up to help.

E


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Unfortunately this whole episode has cast a wide pall for me. I don't think I will ever find or let myself become as attached and wrapped up with a website, any website again. Maybe I am a bit pathetic. But when the site shut down it hurt. I wont put myself in that position again. I want outbackers to be there. I hope it will be. Hank you to those who stepped up to help.
> 
> E


Well put


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I dont feel Doug was planning on shutting down the site. He did so to get your attention. A change needs to be made... Now the appropraite changes can happen. This site isnt going anywhere. Yes thats my gut feeling. Im not even worried.

I respect that Doug shut the site down to gather interest. Doug is not the type of guy to just shut it down. Doug is the type of guy to spark interest so he can move on.

People need to get over that changes happen in peoples lives. Sometimes those changes make it so you cant continue many of your pasts activities.

So anyway, let the changes happen. I couldnt think of a better way to garner support for the change. I will miss Doug as many will. Im thankful he has taken the appropiate actions to allow his dismissal with honor.

Carey


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I dont feel Doug was planning on shutting down the site. He did so to get your attention. A change needs to be made... Now the appropraite changes can happen. This site isnt going anywhere. Yes thats my gut feeling. Im not even worried.
> 
> I respect that Doug shut the site down to gather interest. Doug is not the type of guy to just shut it down. Doug is the type of guy to spark interest so he can move on.
> 
> ...


 just for clarification, I think Doug has done a bang up job and I have we have had some fun together too. I am speaking more on a personal level, I guess. Never thought one site could have such an impact on ones life. Only and Outbacker might understand.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I dont feel Doug was planning on shutting down the site. He did so to get your attention. A change needs to be made... Now the appropraite changes can happen. This site isnt going anywhere. Yes thats my gut feeling. Im not even worried.
> 
> I respect that Doug shut the site down to gather interest. Doug is not the type of guy to just shut it down. Doug is the type of guy to spark interest so he can move on.
> 
> ...


Well said Carey and thanks for your continued support!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Unfortunately this whole episode has cast a wide pall for me. I don't think I will ever find or let myself become as attached and wrapped up with a website, any website again. Maybe I am a bit pathetic. But when the site shut down it hurt. I wont put myself in that position again. I want outbackers to be there. I hope it will be. Hank you to those who stepped up to help.
> 
> E


I am positive things will work out some way some how and thank you for your continued support of Outbackers.com!

Rick


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> I am positive things will work out some way some how and thank you for your continued support of Outbackers.com!
> 
> Rick


Well Thats good news!!!









Thaks Rick!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for all your work in keeping it going


----------

